# showmount -e for SAMBA?



## balanga (Mar 5, 2020)

Is there an equivalent of `showmount -e xx.xx.xx.xx` for SAMBA?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 5, 2020)

You can use smbclient(1), but other than that, no. Shares are supposed to be advertised using Avahi/ZeroConf these days.


----------



## balanga (Mar 5, 2020)

Looks like smbclient(1) is part of samba() so needs to be installed seperately, but I find I could use `smbutil view` to give me what I wanted and that seems to be part of the base OS. Not really familiar with Avahi/ZeroConf...


----------

